# Wanting to upgrade from T3i



## wanakanabe (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi all new guy here and already need some advice.

I have had my T3i for about 4 or 5 years now and i would like to upgrade to a better camera.I am looking for better quality images and the ability to do more low light work.

The lenses i currently have for it are the canon kit lens,EFS 18-135mm 5-5.6 IS, The el cheapo EF 50mm  1.8 ll, EF 75-300mm 4-5.6 lll and the newest one i just bought, Sigma 17-50mm 2.8 EX DC OS HSM

I would really like to bite the bullet and go FF and i could possibly swing it by buying used but i am afraid it would be awhile before i could buy a couple decent lenses as they are SO expensive.

Could anyone please lead in a direction,with FF or ASP-C?  I have been pricing the Canon 6D(not Mll) as that is where my budget is.OR are there any advantages to staying with the crop sensor and just upgrading the body? With APS-C, i was looking at the Canon EOS 80D which is about the same price as the 6D.Of course there is the advantage to crop as i already have some lenses unless the lenses are crap.I have mainly been using the newer Sigma for my general all around photos.

Like i said,i really would like to do more low light photography,night skies and just general shooting,maybe some portraits.Just a little bit of everything.

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 18, 2017)

The 50 and the EF 75-300mm 4-5.6 lll are both full-frame capable lenses...the 17-50 Sigma and the 18-135 are the two lenses that are for APS-C Canon cameras.

The 6D seems pretty capable as a still and video shooter. I've seen some fine photos from the 6D.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The 50 and the EF 75-300mm 4-5.6 lll are both full-frame capable lenses...the 17-50 Sigma and the 18-135 are the two lenses that are for APS-C Canon cameras.
> 
> The 6D seems pretty capable as a still and video shooter. I've seen some fine photos from the 6D.


6D is a great camera, except its AF which is very, very basic, for the price its a good buy.


----------



## wanakanabe (Aug 22, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The 50 and the EF 75-300mm 4-5.6 lll are both full-frame capable lenses...the 17-50 Sigma and the 18-135 are the two lenses that are for APS-C Canon cameras.
> ...



Thanks,i don't really do a lot of action shots,so i am hoping that the auto focus thing won't be a big factor.I guess i could look into the canon 5D Mark III and just cover my bases,i don't want to have to upgrade again anytime soon but there is that $900 difference in price!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2017)

The 6D might have "basic" AF according to some people, but it is well-known to do very good, one-shot AF acquisition using that center point--even in BAD, low-light levels. it's not a fancy, high-tech AF system, but it is known to focus in bad light, and accurately. Since so many people use center AF-point focus and recompose, Canon did a good job on the 6D, ensuring that its single, cross-type AF point (the center one) focused even in low,low light levels.

A friend has a 6D....I've seen a few thousand shots from maybe 25 assignments...it's a good shooter. AND it balances GREAT with the newer Canon 70-200-L IS USM lens....just super balance, makes the camera and lens feel almost weighless. BALANCE in the hands is more-critial than overall ounces-on-a-scale. The 6D was, I swear, made for the 70-200/4 L IS-USM zoom lens. Which is arguably, a sharper, better lens than the older 2.8 L IS-USM model (not the Mark II).


----------



## goodguy (Aug 23, 2017)

Derrel is correct, that centre point is powerful on the 6D, if you ok with recomposing then this centre point is all that you will need, the sensor on the 6D is better then the one on the 5DIII and from my experience working on many 6D files (my second shooter in my weddings is a 6D user) its a good sensor, DR isn't amazing but its very good and holds up very nicely in high ISO.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 14, 2017)

Did you look at the T7i?
The T7i has a high ISO of 25600, which is significantly higher than that on the T3, which is 6400.  That is a 2 stop increase in low light shooting.

At the school where I help the yearbook staff, the T7i is used for low light night and indoor sports.
The T5 and T3 are used where there is more light, like daytime shooting.


----------

